# Poll: most important values in your culture/society



## Mate

Which values are regarded as the most important in your culture/society according to your opinion?

a. The material ones, 

b. the spiritual values

c. those related to personal affections

d. any other value you can think of


----------



## cuchuflete

There are at least two answers for my culture/society:

People speak of the importance of spiritual and emotional values, but put their energy into seeking material things.
I expect this is not unique to my society.  It's easier to talk about noble aims when one has a full stomach and a roof over one's head.


----------



## Hockey13

I can't honestly answer this. I can't speak on behalf of everyone in the United States; I can only speak for myself. People will tell you materialism reigns supreme in the United States, but some others might tell you that religion reigns supreme in the United States. Honestly, neither is true as we're all usually allowed to believe in precisely what we want.


----------



## ronanpoirier

I voted for "Those related to personal affections" because here, in Rio Grande do Sul, we are very patriotic (but it's about our state, not about Brazil) so it's related to person affections among us


----------



## emma42

Despite the gross materialism which permeates the society in which I live, I believe that most people would put their family/loved ones above anything material.


----------



## cuchuflete

I also have to point out that some of those who claim religious values show a lack of concern for spiritual values, and give their loyalty and energy to an institution.


----------



## .   1

I agree with Emma.

.,,


----------



## tvdxer

Americans like to talk about "spiritual values", but how often they put them into force is debatable (but probably much better than in Europe or Canada, where it seems that many more have abandoned the spiritual in life).

I would say we put most of our time and energy into pursuing material things, or things related to our "personal affections".


----------



## cuchuflete

tvdxer said:


> Americans like to talk about "spiritual values", but how often they put them into force is debatable (but probably much better than in Europe or Canada, where it seems that many more have abandoned the spiritual in life).



The generous spirit of that comment is astounding.  The poster has previously cited statistics showing lower church attendance in some countries than in others, and seems to assume that there is a fixed correlation between spirituality and church membership.   Europeans and Canadians may have, in fact, done far more to embrace "the spiritual life" by spending less time then their American counterparts in church, but that is just as much an idle, unfounded speculation as the pompous assumption that they have abandoned the spiritual life.


----------



## .   1

I do not go to church but I doubt if there is a more spiritual person in these forums than me.
Going to church or tugging a forelock to some bloke dressed in drag does not make a person spiritual. Spirituality is internal and effects the manner of dealing with others.

.,,


----------



## emma42

I see humility and tolerance are alive and well in Australia.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

I vote for the option three, Why? Because I think in mexican society family it's really important, I mean we take care of our grandparents, we raise our children. We honor our deaths, We celebrate to our friends. 
So I have to say that, I know money it's important but as a "poor" country I have to say that I see a lot of poor people prefering to eat only Chili and beans than to mugger or do something bad. 
i think fo family we give our life.


----------



## .   1

emma42 said:


> I see humility and tolerance are alive and well in Australia.


I am humbled by and tolerant of humble and tolerant people but god botherers on their high horses cause me to want to call ruth via the porceline telephone.

.,,


----------



## cuchuflete

. said:


> I am humbled by and tolerant of humble and tolerant people but god botherers* on their high horses* cause me to want to call ruth via the porceline telephone.
> 
> .,,



Thanks,
Now I understand whose forelock is being tugged.


----------



## Outsider

tvdxer said:


> Americans like to talk about "spiritual values", but how often they put them into force is debatable (but probably much better than in Europe or Canada, where it seems that many more have abandoned the spiritual in life).


Tvdxer, it's interesting to have here in the forum someone as you, who thinks outside the box, in a sense, but that kind of comment just makes me smile. You should travel abroad a little, if you ever have the chance.


----------



## emma42

cuchuflete said:


> Thanks,
> Now I understand whose forelock is being tugged.



Is that an American euphemism?


----------



## cuchuflete

emma42 said:


> Is that an American euphemism?



It's a spiritual reference to a horse, though I can't quite remember which end of the equine.....


----------



## tvdxer

Outsider said:


> Tvdxer, it's interesting to have here in the forum someone as you, who thinks outside the box, in a sense, but that kind of comment just makes me smile. You should travel abroad a little, if you ever have the chance.



Let's see....

Most European countries have a much lower belief in God than the U.S.  I've also heard that charitable giving is lower.   And Americans tend to pay more, if still not enough, to spiritual matters - prayer, the religion of their politicans, etc.

Those things don't indicate for _certain_ that a country is less "spiritual", but they are indicators nonetheless, at least in my point of view - that "spiritual" people seek the transcendental, immaterial, and really important things in life, of which God is at the center.

If you don't share my view, that's fine for you, I guess.  I don't know about you, but it seems like many think of "spiritual" as anything that makes you feel good and special deep inside or gives you Buddhist-style vibes.

And yes, I would absolutely love to travel to / through Europe, as soon as I get a chance.  It's been something I've been wanting do and looking forward to for several years.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

> I don't know about you, but it seems like many think of "spiritual" as anything that makes you feel good and special deep inside or gives you Buddhist-style vibes.



Moderator Note:  Such generalisations are not acceptable in this forum.  

A comparison of whose religion is more valid is not a subject for discussion, and further such posts will be deleted.  Posts that advance the topic at hand (the most important societal values) are still welcome.


----------



## Outsider

tvdxer said:


> I've also heard that charitable giving is lower.


Let me just pick up on this. Have you looked at the numbers carefully?

I did, after the tsunami that hit Southeast Asia, when it seemed the America media were bragging about how much more generous Americans were than everyone else. What I found was that several European countries were at the top of the list of doners, ahead of the U.S. (in _per capita_ terms; of course the U.S., being much larger than European countries, will tend to have higher absolute values). And many of the countries at the top were "godless" places like Norway. When it comes to values, I think there's nothing like putting one's money where one's mouth is.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russia, people are traditionally pretty sure that family and children are the most important value for every person. Men should earn money, women should bear and bring up children. Of course, nowadays many women prefer to work rather than stay at home, but a family in which the husband works and the wife looks after the house and the children, is still viewed as kind of "ideal".


----------



## justjukka

Every value I have is based off of my spiritual beliefs.  I honor my parents, love my family and friends, and will work my hind-end off to support myself.


----------



## maxiogee

Rozax said:


> Every value I have is based off of my spiritual beliefs.  I honor my parents, love my family and friends, and will work my hind-end off to support myself.



Anyone can love their family and friends - didn't Jesus say "even sinners love those who love them."?


----------



## Mate

I often wonder how the values that are broadcasted worldwide by the US film industry - and by Western media in general - are interpreted and judged by Islam and other Asian cultures.

Anybody from Asia or Islam out there? 
Anybody from the rest of the world as well?


Thanks - Mate

PS: this post is somehow relted to the thread about American bashing.


----------



## palomnik

Murky waters, this, and not much light is likely to emerge.  

I've never found a culture or nationality that as a group didn't think they were more "spiritual" than others were, just as I've never found a nationality that didn't think they were generous.


----------



## Bonjules

palomnik said:


> Murky waters, this, and not much light is likely to emerge.
> 
> I've never found a culture or nationality that as a group didn't think they were more "spiritual" than others were, just as I've never found a nationality that didn't think they were generous.


 
Amen.
What a strange, confused and confusing thread topic.
Who would not want to claim at least some 'spiritual
values' for themselves? And how exactly would you
classify/quantify those?
Naturally folks will put 'family and friends' on top of the list. That's why they work so hard to get every family member at least one tv and every teenage/adult member at least
one car. I mean less would not be acceptable for true 'personal affections', I suppose.

P.S. I am so sorry I forgot to mention...
Driving that hot new baby around the LA freeways is, as we know, for many
a highly spiritual experience, as well as  a matter of personal affection...that is they are 'very close' to their cars. In fact, to suggest anything
related to materialism here, don't you even dare...


----------



## LouisaB

Bonjules said:


> Amen.
> What a strange, confused and confusing thread topic.
> Who would not want to claim at least some 'spiritual
> values' for themselves? And how exactly would you
> classify/quantify those?
> Naturally folks will put 'family and friends' on top of the list. That's why they work so hard to get every family member at least one tv and every teenage/adult member at least
> one car. I mean less would not be acceptable for true 'personal affections', I suppose.
> 
> P.S. I am so sorry I forgot to mention...
> Driving that hot new baby around the LA freeways is, as we know, for many
> a highly spiritual experience, as well as a matter of personal affection...that is they are 'very close' to their cars. In fact, to suggest anything
> related to materialism here, don't you even dare...


 
I thought this was a confusing topic too, until I saw we're not being asked about our _own_ values, but what we believe are the prevalent values of the culture we live in. All that's really needed from us is honesty.

I'd love to say the UK put spiritual values first, but sorry, I don't feel I can. I don't think as a culture we can even really claim to put personal ties first. Divorce rates are high, careers are being pursued before children (sometimes that's even a reason for abortion), there is fashionable demand for Caesareans in order to time births to fit in with other commitments, and there is a new trend of 'spending the kids' inheritance'. I'm not trying to make a judgment on that, and I know many, many exceptions to what I'm saying - indeed, I (obviously) hope I'm one myself!  But I can see the difference between the culture I live in, and that of India, for example, or of most (if not all) Islamic countries, and even of some of the poorer Caribbean islands.

I wish I couldn't.

Louisa


----------



## Bonjules

tvdxer said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Most European countries have a much lower belief in God than the U.S. I've also heard that charitable giving is lower. And Americans tend to pay more, if still not enough, to spiritual matters - prayer, the religion of their politicans, etc.
> 
> Those things don't indicate for _certain_ that a country is less "spiritual", but they are indicators nonetheless, at least in my point of view - that "spiritual" people seek the transcendental, immaterial, and really important things in life,


 
Well, tvdxer, beware of wooden horses the Greeks may
leave in front of your gates and of religious confessions
of politicians...
 Your 'nick' appears to indicate that you are part of the
larger Ham Radio community. For someone who is heavily into this is it:
1. A material obsession (hot for that new transceiver?)
2. a spiritual experience ( that rare contact with a station in Japan when the bands are crap -definitely!)
3. a matter of 'personal affection' - of course!
4. all of the above and more? sure.
 My point is, in rich societies that fill their lives and
living spaces with all that stuff to the point where it will
smother us it is becoming very difficult to tell what is what. Maybe the only refuge of true spirituality is, as has been suggested in a way, with folks who have nothing.
saludos


----------



## Mate

LouisaB said:


> I thought this was a confusing topic too, until I saw we're not being asked about our _own_ values, but what we believe are the prevalent values of the culture we live in. All that's really needed from us is honesty.


 
LouisaB, you have been the only one to hit the nail in the head so far. 

Thank you - Mate


----------



## maxiogee

tvdxer said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Most European countries have a much lower belief in God than the U.S.



Let's see…
*IF* God doesn't exist, and surely all the various Gods which all the various religions assert exist cannot *all* exist, then not believing in God (as promulgated by religion X) is the logical way to go.
Not believing in God doesn't make one a bad person, nor does it mean that one's important values are any less laudable (or valuable) than those of a believer - many of whom hold their values out of fear of not doing so.



tvdxer said:


> Those things don't indicate for certain that a country is less "spiritual", but they are indicators nonetheless, at least in my point of view - that "spiritual" people seek the transcendental, immaterial, and really important things in life, of which God is at the center.


…according to you.
Other people don't see God at the centre, but they are still spiritual.


And as for thinking that the religion of one's politicians is important - surely it is only as important as the politics of your 'religious' - a private matter which has no bearing on their ability to do the job you 'employ' them to do.

Again, a person who has no awareness of the religious belief of the politician they last voted for is no more or less likely to be spiritual than one who does —> indeed I would go so far as to say that the one who does, and who voted for that person because of their religion, is probably more likely to be a bigot in matters religious - and that is the opposite of spiritual!


----------



## Macunaíma

In Brazil good looks is what makes or breaks you. If you have money, so much the better !!! Spiritual values are a lower-middle-class, petit-bourgeois concept around here nowadays _except when they attract media attention, of course.


----------



## don maico

LouisaB said:


> I thought this was a confusing topic too, until I saw we're not being asked about our _own_ values, but what we believe are the prevalent values of the culture we live in. All that's really needed from us is honesty.
> 
> I'd love to say the UK put spiritual values first, but sorry, I don't feel I can. I don't think as a culture we can even really claim to put personal ties first. Divorce rates are high, careers are being pursued before children (sometimes that's even a reason for abortion), there is fashionable demand for Caesareans in order to time births to fit in with other commitments, and there is a new trend of 'spending the kids' inheritance'. I'm not trying to make a judgment on that, and I know many, many exceptions to what I'm saying - indeed, I (obviously) hope I'm one myself!  But I can see the difference between the culture I live in, and that of India, for example, or of most (if not all) Islamic countries, and even of some of the poorer Caribbean islands.
> 
> I wish I couldn't.
> 
> Louisa


Its the western "values" = stay oyung, be beautiful, be loaded, be "stylish",own the "right" things, live in the "right place" send your kids to the "right school" etc. All balderdash of course but its a terrible indictment on the western way of life.Its not just us not just America but the whole so called western civilisation that pursues unconstrained materialism and places so much importance on appearances and on the frivolous.
On your last point whilst india might have spiritual gurus coming out of its ears thousands go without food or shelter nad as for islamic culture one neednyt remind oneself of the Taliban, the shackling/veiling of women and the daily public executions to realise that htey have much to learn as well


----------



## maxiogee

don maico said:


> On your last point whilst india might have spiritual gurus coming out of its ears thousands go without food or shelter nad


As they do in "the west" also. I don't know where you live but I imagine that you could ask a local police officer and be amazed at the answer you get to the question "How many homeless people sleep rough in this district?"




> as for islamic culture one neednyt remind oneself of the Taliban, the shackling/veiling of women and the daily public executions to realise that htey have much to learn as well


I would point out that the Taliban are but one manifestation of a certain extremist view within Islam and are active in only a small area of the Muslim world.

As the majority of countries of "the west" cannot claim even 100 years of women's suffrage;
…as the concept of a wife being a chattel of her husband is not that long gone from law in England and Ireland (at least);
…as prostitution, where it is a crime, is a criminal offence only for the woman involved in most western countries;
…as the disrespect for women evinced by the pornography industry generates huge amounts of money in western countries;
… perhaps the "much they have to learn" will not be taught by us.


----------

